# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  ПЕРЕВОЗКА ГРУЗОВ ИЗ КИТАЯ

## Мильва

Компания «Интер-Фрейт» отказывает услуги по доставке грузов из Китая в Беларусь и Россию. Большой опыт в области грузоперевозок позволяет нам предложить клиентам качественный и профессиональный сервис, а также выгодные тарифы и оптимальные маршруты доставки.






*Особенности перевозки Китай-Беларусь от нашей компании*

Предлагаем следующие варианты перевозки грузов из Китая:полностью загруженные контейнеры (FCL);сборные грузы (LCL).Подробнее ознакомиться с информацией вы можете на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Мильва

Верная ссылка!!! [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

